# Molly - 6 weeks



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey, 

Thought I would post pics of my new puppy and first ever dog.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh wow! She is just gorgeous!  Really nice colour! Is she home? If not when will she be?  x


----------



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

This pic was from last week....She will be home next Thursday. Can't wait!!

She will be the last of her litter of 4 to go.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh that's exciting for you then  Bet you can't wait!
Poppy is coming home tomorrow  So I know how you must feel waiting


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful girl - you must be so excited to bring her home!
Helen x


----------



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes very excited....glad i came across this site. It seems an excellent resource for any questions I might have.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

It really is great 
Ask anything you need & you will most likely get lots of replies trying to help


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow! Molly is lovely  Not long to go now!


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Molly is lovely! She has an adorable face!! 
I'm glad I found this site too!! By reading and getting tips it's helped me settle cookie into his first few days at home amazingly!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww! Molly is adorable 
Vincent is my first ever dog too and I;m so glad I chose a cockapoo  Best dogs in the world


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome RCall & Molly .. She is very cute ... xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and :welcome: to you and the very cute Molly.


----------



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. Everyone here seems delighted with cockapoos...no one I know personally has one. 

When I first get her is it normal for them to cry for the first few days?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

RCall it is natural for her to miss her litter mates and she will be in new surroundings so some puppies are a little unsettled ... 

You may find this info helpful ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/useful-information/puppy-tips/

You will get loads of support and good advice on here ... most of us have had 1, 2 or even 3 puppies .. cockapoo crazy on here but we are lovely with it xxx


----------



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the link. Great site....lots of helpful info!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Aah she's adorable. I love her colouring! Lucky you! X


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome  She's beautiful. I'm a first time dog owner too, my pup Pareto is 12 weeks old... and I'm besotted 

Kx


----------



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Molly 8-9 weeks*

Molly is settling in well, can't take her out for another week or two...she is pretty good when it comes to potty training and sleeps in her crate with no problems...also passes out as soon as you go on a car ride. She is still at the stage of biting the hands/feet and although playful can hurt if she chomps down hard....but reading the forum I know i'm not the only one. 

I will share some more pics....its amazing how much of a difference 3 weeks make.


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow she's lovely  Such a gorgeous colour!  Glad you're enjoying her so much!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh bless her! She's a real cutie. Butter wouldn't melt ........ Lol. Have a soft toy to hand to distract Molly when she starts biting. It is a stage they all go through so hang on in there and be consistent. When you get her out on walks it will help as they will tire her out more. 

Karen xx


----------



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Molly - 14 almost 15 weeks*

Molly is 14-15 weeks now and is starting to get some distinguishing features and loves going out walks and then snuggling.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

She is soooo cute!  Gorgeous picture!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

RCall she's gorgeous! She must be a delight to have around. What cross is she?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

RCall87 said:


> Molly is 14-15 weeks now and is starting to get some distinguishing features and loves going out walks and then snuggling.


Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous. I want me a male Molly! 

How is the biting coming along...?

Turi x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

what a gorgeous little pup where did you get her from?is she american or english? xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

RCall87 said:


> Molly is 14-15 weeks now and is starting to get some distinguishing features and loves going out walks and then snuggling.


Nothing better than a cockapoo snuggle .... enjoy 

Molly is a lovely colour ... loved the last pics of her  



mandym said:


> what a gorgeous little pup where did you get her from?is she american or english? xxx


Oh yes I agree Molly is cute ... tell us more about your baby, I mean puppy, what mix and breeder?


----------



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Got Molly from a 1st time breeder in Newcastle, England. Her mum was a chestnut coloured English Working Cocker and the dad was a white miniature poodle. There was 4 in the litter...2 boys and 2 girls. Molly was the smallest in the litter. She rarely barks - only when she is really unhappy. She really is a lil firecracker and has a lot of energy for playing, she is fearless about meeting new people/dogs/situations. The breeder done a great job of exposing her to lots of things at a young age...not even the fireworks from Guy Fawkes Night fazed her.

I will attach a pic of Molly's mum.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She sounds lovely .. and is a beautiful cockapoo  

It would be lovely if there are some sibling on here too


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

wow lovely but the others in the litter left home early didnt they ? mine dont leave till 10 weeks but looks lovely and great colour x


----------



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea I think they left early, they were quite big for the age but 2 went to family members close by and 1 went to a work colleague close by.


----------

